# Daiwa Sealine-X brakes



## Redfish (Dec 27, 2004)

Does anyone know how the red plastic "brakes" on a 40HV work? I installed it according to the manual but something doesnt seem right. It just slides back and forth on the small pin. Is it suppose to stay in one place or slide back and forth? I don't understand how this would help with the backlash. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## animal (May 20, 2004)

i wondered the same thing when i got mine last year.... i have them on just like you do... except i have the black and red on.... they dont seem to do anything... they just kinda slide around like u said..... i know something is wrong lol .... i searched for how to properly install them but couldnt find anything.....if you find something though let me know so i can fix mine lol


----------



## Torpedo (May 21, 2004)

Your brakes are fine. They are centrifugal brakes. The faster the spool spins the more pressure the little plastic brakes exert on the brake ring on the side plate shown by the arrow. That causes friction which slows down the spool. Try different brake block combinations until you get the desired braking action, its OK to mix colors. If you can't get it to slow down enough, a small rare earth magnet glued to the opposite side plate does wonders.


----------



## Gowge (May 21, 2004)

Start out with the biggest & heaviest 'brakes' that came with your reel. IF they're not working well enough, the BIG fiber brakes from Abu might help you some. IF your reel runs too slow, try a set of smaller brakes to speed it up. If that makes it too fast, remove a little bit of line from the spool or go to a slightly larger diameter line to slow the reel down some... 

Of course, the MAGS work too! 

GOOD LUCK!


----------

